# Selling 86 535i $3000



## Bscharein (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm selling my 1986 535i.

-the car doesn't reverse ( it has a few times since I've owned it)
-left rear window does not roll down
-odometer stopped working at 95k
-minor hood damage

Amazing car that I love but I don't have any more time and money to put into it. It's great to get you around and begin a project for something really nice!

*also open for trades*
*price is negotiable*

Email me directly for inquiry 
[email protected]


----------

